# conexion en serie y paralelo de parlantes



## nocted

amigos de foros de electronica...
les pido q me hagan por favor el diagrama de una conexion en paralelo i en serie con dos bafles de 4ohms... . . el amplificador tiene 8ohms de salida..
ojala se entienda..
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## andreslazari

Solo tienes que conectar el positivo de uno de los bafles a la salida... el negativo de este mismo a el positivo del otro bafle y el negativo del otro bafle a tierra, masa, negativo como quieras llamarlo...

Espero que te halla servido!


----------



## Vlad

Si Efectivamenete es como conectar pilas  o leds en serie del mas al menos y asi susesivamente


----------



## nocted

(gracias por respondeer)

me podeds hacer el dibujo...?
te lo agradeceria mucho amigo..


----------



## sp_27

[No message]


----------



## David Calderon

Me surgio una duda a mi...soy novato..

Con las fichas plus, se puede hacer las conexiones entre bafles, si necesidad de descubrir cual es el negativo y positivo?


----------



## Interatrac

Hola, aqui encuentras diagramas. 

Espero te sea util....


----------



## chalimixster

sres¡¡  tengo una duda....   que pasa con los watts?....... pasa lo mismo que con los ohms, se 

suman en serie y se dividen en el paralelo.. o no tiene nada que ver¡¡  bueno esa es mi duda..

gracias¡¡¡


----------



## PICMIND

recuerda que la potencia es igual a lacorriente por el voltaje, y lacorriente depende de la resistencia, asi que los vatios dependeran del consumo de los parlantes.


----------



## fabri109

Cuando sabemos si tenemos que conectar los parlantes en serie o paralelo, se los agradesco. Saludos. Ivan


----------



## mrcharlyelperro

en serie...es mejor


----------



## pipa09

mrcharlyelperro dijo:


> en serie...es mejor


 
Porque es mejor?


----------



## Franco_80

fabri109 dijo:


> Cuando sabemos si tenemos que conectar los parlantes en serie o paralelo, se los agradesco. Saludos. Ivan


 El documento de @interatrac  lo explica detalladamente
SAludos!


----------



## Dano

mrcharlyelperro dijo:


> en serie...es mejor



Dejad a los temas muertos descanzar en paz.


----------

